# Anyone hunt around East Tawas?



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

My wife got a job in Oscoda and were moving to east tawas. Not looking to take your spots, but I'm looking for some new friends in the area that wouldn't mind a tag-a-long.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey hunt i live by grand rapids but hunt all along lake huron. Last few years i have been diver hunting around tawas a lot. Like any place can be hit or miss. I do see more ducks there than oscoda or harrisville. Off shore a couple miles has produced some oldsquaw shooting in late november. Early october there is a decent local mallard population and geese. Some divers fill tawas pretty good like most the bay when migration occurs. YOu can hunt down by the tawas river and shoot at the local ducks. Tawas lk is filled with pudlers early and divers late but it is very crowded opening weekend. Tawas lk is mostly hunted from boats to because it is a mucky non walkable bottom. Airboats and go devils or canoes out there. Augres duck hunting for me at least couple of seasons has just been merganser shoots. Hit me up i hunt alone alot.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Huntmich said:


> My wife got a job in Oscoda and were moving to east tawas. Not looking to take your spots, but I'm looking for some new friends in the area that wouldn't mind a tag-a-long.


1 st question= do you have a boat?
If you do go hunt the AuSable River there are so many resident mallards in that river it's pathetic... And later in the yr you have goldeneye's,buffies,merganser's(sp). There are few that hunt it and it's just pass shooting but it can be great if there is steelhead fisherman up river coming down jumpin the ducks to ya.....Good Luck!

If ya see me coming down river blowing a duck call while underpower (really i carry one at that time of yr) i'm just fishing and dont shoot, just keep looking.....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntmich said:


> My wife got a job in Oscoda and were moving to east tawas. Not looking to take your spots, but I'm looking for some new friends in the area that wouldn't mind a tag-a-long.


cool thing about tawas is your short drive from the whole west side of the bay. Although tawas itself can be hit or miss, a mere 30 minutes or more south and you could be in to them pretty good.

and yes tawas lake on opener is a sight to be seen. I did it in my younger years a few times. I survived.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Used to creep around that area many years ago. Did the Bay, Tawas Lake, and Tuttle Marsh. All zoo's on opening weekend, but then where isn't I guess. However, do a little looking around and there are several lesser known lakes in the area that can have good hunting from time to time, then there's also several creeks/beaver ponds in the area that run through public land that can offer some wood duck opportunities as well. Really once deer season starts you can have a lot of the waterfowling to yourself for the most part.

But note I said I "used" to hunt up there, for me at least, the hunting available on the Bay is much better day in day out than the local hunting around Tawas.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys. I know where I'll be for the opener, but I have been trying to look for some spots around the area after the opener. I work out of town all the time so I don't have time during the week to look around anywhere, and we haven't moved into our place in East Tawas yet.


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Tawas Lake is a muck hole. Mud motors are the best way to hunt that lake. Dont get out of the boat unless you know the lake. We mostly hunt that lake. Ausable and the bay are good options as well. There are plenty of small bodies of water around to hunt if you do some scouting. If you consider Tawas Lake, send a pm with some specific questions and I will fill you in.


----------

